# lead in lipstick.....



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a link you might find interesting, i was on yahoo & well.....

http://shine.yahoo.com/at-home/lead-lipstick-10-worst-brands-better-alternatives-204800618.html


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

nasty stuff is in everything.
but it works so well...


so I read the title as if a lady had written contact info in lipstick for possible work in the future...


you dog you.


----------

